# Is this clado on the driftwood?



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

So some kind of algae was growing on the driftwood. I pinched it off about a month ago while it was relatively long, and this is how it grew back.

It's grown to approx 1/3" in height, seems to stop and then start spreading to the sides.

Now it has much more of a moss ball feel to it. It's growing fairly quickly, and the shrimp seem to love grazing on it, so I'm going to see where it ends up.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Might be. Couldn't see close enough to tell if any of the strands branch out.

James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide
Aquatic Eden - Aquascaping Aquarium Blog


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

The strands don't branch, they're all straight as an arrow, and grow to maybe 1/2" tops then seem to stop. I'll try to get a better shot.

If someone had told me they'd taken a marimo ball, sliced it open and wrapped it around the branch, I'd have believed them.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

No that is not clado. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

almost looks like green black beard algae. could it be a moss of some sort?


----------



## c9bug (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe it is a different species of cladophora than what we normally deal with. After all, marimo moss balls are in the same family as cladophora.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, so I tore off a piece, and held it up close, as well as took some top down and additional side photos. Anyone have an idea? Open the images in a new tab for the full size.




























Here you can see one of the Red Nose shrimp, munching away at whatever is getting caught in this plant/algae.










Better photo than the first one, moved the light out of the way.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I also think it looks a lot like 'green' bba. This was my first thought. The shape is just like BBA but the color throws me off so I would be that it's not BBA...

Hit it with some hydrogen peroxide and see what happens.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

It does look just like BBA, but for two things. The texture is totally different than BBA, and the growth rate is way, way faster than I've seen BBA ever grow.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

So weird, I have never seen an alagae like this. Could it be moss? do you have any mossed in the tank?


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> So weird, I have never seen an alagae like this. Could it be moss? do you have any mossed in the tank?


I have no moss other than java moss, which this clearly isn't. The java moss is growing similarly well on other branches of the wood though.

I did order some misc. plants from another user a few weeks back, and it's possible something else made the trip with the plants and has established itself since then.

This plant/algae didn't get large enough to be really visible until about two weeks after that plant order.

There were also a few cups of lake water initially added to the tank to seed things with micro fauna, but that was months ago now. Given how fast this plant/algae has grown, I think I would have noticed it sooner if it were around that long.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Green beard algae Aquarium Algae ID (updated May6th '10 Surface Skum): Green Beard Algae


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

I just found another clump in another tank. I think it's something from the roots of the pothos vine I put in the tanks. Both locations where it sprouted are directly in contact with the pothos plant roots.

That's also the only shared item between the two tanks, either equipment or livestock.

This stuff isn't at all slippery, it feels dry/rough.


----------

